# Ultra 5 Slotless Race cars/Track



## CoachVtine (Dec 29, 2015)

I have a 1977 Aurora AFX Ultra 5 Race track but just have one car. I am having trouble locating more cars as the track still works. I am wondering if I can run
Aurora AFX Speed Steer Slotless cars on this track or do I have any options? I would really appreciate some help on 
this issue.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I know nothing about the cars or sets, but I found this site that seemed to have good info!

http://www.tycotcrracing.com/projects/unlocking-the-mysteries-of-the-aurora-ultra-5-slotless-system/


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

..........


----------



## CoachVtine (Dec 29, 2015)

*Thanks*

Slotcardan
Thanks for the information I am going to pursue those options. 
Can I buy buy an adapter that you talk about? Also can u give me some direction on a place to buy those Speedster bodies that will work on the Ultra chassis. Is that just from E bay or another place? I would be interested in purchasing that adapter that u talk about.

Thanks again
curt


----------



## CoachVtine (Dec 29, 2015)

*Terminal Track*

So would that be a Speedster brand terminal track or Tyco?


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

............


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

" Slotcarcentral is a good source also he sells on ebay."
ID is tubtrack


----------



## mrstumpy (Oct 5, 2013)

I look in on slotcarcentral quite often as I also do slotless. The last time I was there he had some NOS (New- Old Stock) Ultra 5 chassis for sale. Just go to the site and look down the list at the left of the screen and select Aurora Speedsteer "Chassis-Parts." Check out the other Speedsteer sections for cars and track too, as any Ultra 5 is in those sections. 

I've been working in slotless for three years and the BEST thing I did early on was to go to Dan's tycotcrracing website and read everything on it. I continually return to do more research. The second best thing I did was start looking over the info and stuff for sale at slotcarcentral. I have Tyco TCR, Aurora Speedteer, and now Ideal cars scrounged from friends or found on eBay. But I always get a few NOS items from Bob at Slot Car Central because I like to have a few "brand new cars" too. (Some of the "used" stuff for sale on eBay is "used up."

Stumpy Stone in Ahia:thumbsup:


----------



## EXPRESSEMERY (Dec 31, 2015)

Ultra 5 lot on ebay resently


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Al I tried searching for "tubtrack" on fleabay as a seller and it cannot be found.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

............


----------

